# Italian expat, volunteering in Italy. Crazy idea?



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello,

I'm new to the Italy forum but I was active on the Netherlands and Germany forum some time ago.

I am thinking of spending some time in Italy, initially volunteering through sites like workaway.info.

My plan is to use this opportunity to revive some contacts in Italy that one day could lead to a job and in a ideal world to get me back to Italy for good.

Please feel free to slag this idea off. I'd rather take your brutal opinion than pursuing a false dream.

Thanks

Gio


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you can afford to live without working nothing wrong with the idea.

I wouldn't expect it to lead to a job. The job situation is a disaster.


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks Nick, I know it's dramatic, that's why I left 15 years ago. But now at my age it's dramatic everywhere.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Gioppino,

You'll remember me from "that other" forum, I am fleetwoodmac etc.

Welcome to the expatforum.
Expatforum better place to discuss expat life in Italy, people here are more balanced on not "disturbed" like in that other place. Moderators on here are also fair unlike that character we dealt with on the other site...

I hope someone helps you with your query.


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

marenostrum said:


> Hi Gioppino,
> 
> You'll remember me from "that other" forum, I am fleetwoodmac etc.
> 
> ...


Yes, that "other" forum is ruined by a psychotic moderator with a trigger-happy attitude to the ban button.


----------

